
Ask HN: Seeking an engineering mentor - MTmind
Preferably free, but willing to pay $100&#x2F;hour or more if this proves fruitful.  My ambition is within a 20 year horizon to create a technological product that is novel, useful, persistent, and prevalent.  Examples I feel meet these criteria include S3, Java, Autotune, Bittorent, Bitcoin, Blackrock&#x27;s Aladdin,  HTCondor, RSA, Facebook, Dropbox, Tinder, Valgrind, Wikipedia, Wordpress, Google Maps, Snapchat, Spring, Slack, nginx, deep fakes, Docker, Super Smash Bros, Youtube, QNX, and more.  Please contact me at manrajt@gmail.com or leave contact information or advice in comments.  Thank you.
======
CyberFonic
Saw your post and a day later I notice that you still didn't get any responses
on HN.

Perhaps you could add some information about yourself, details of your skills
and experience. Your examples are very expansive, but give no indication of
what you might bring to the table.

BTW are you looking for a mentor to commit to 20 years of mentoring?

~~~
MTmind
No, I'm not looking for 20 years of mentoring at all.

I've just begun as a new-grad engineer at FAANG company, and have now realized
that unless I get some guidance from someone experienced, that 20 years could
go by really fast without you fulfilling any of the reasons that you became an
engineer in the first place.

Maybe a different avenue will prove more fruitful.

